# Sag mir sobald



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

Durante un Tandém quería decir: Sag mir, sobald wir die Sprache wechseln müssen. 

Yo dije: Dime cuando tenemos que cambiar el idioma. (pero este cuando tiene el sentido de "sobald" por lo cual regiría subjuntivo.)
Posteriormente pienso que no está bien. Pero mi tandém no me corrigió y dijo que estaba bien.

Creo que "Avísame cuando tengamos que cambiar el idioma" sería más correcto. 
Todavía pienso que mi primera propuesta no estaba bien. ¿Qué creeís vosotros?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kayokid

Hallo!

Meiner Meinung nach ist Indikativ in beiden Fällen richtig.

Dime cuando tenemos que cambiar el idioma.
und
Avísame cuando *tenemos* que cambiar el idioma.

Es gibt andere Gründe dafür aber es fehlt hier "que"...


----------



## DanielaKlein

¿A qué te refieres con otros motivos y "que"?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## anipo

DanielaKlein said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> 
> Creo que "Avísame cuando tengamos que cambiar el idioma" sería más correcto.
> Todavía pienso que mi primera propuesta no estaba bien. ¿Qué creeís vosotros?



Saludos.


----------



## kayokid

Entshculdigung, aber etwas hier verstehe ich nicht.

Hay una diferencia entre estas frases, ¿no es cierto?

1. Dile/Avísale *cuándo* se baja. Indicativo. (Wo/Wann/An welcher Haltestelle steigt er aus?)
2. Díselo/Avíselo *cuando* se baje. Subjunctivo. (Indem er aussteigt.)

Supongamos que estoy en el autobús.

Si no estoy seguro dónde está mi parada, podría decir al chofer:

¡Digame *cuándo* tengo que bajarme, por favor!  (¿No es cierto?) Indicativo.

Bueno, supongamos también que soy espía y otro agente me va a pasar información. Yo le digo:

¡Dímela/Avísamela *cuando* tenga que bajame/me baje! Subjunctivo. (Indem ich aussteige.)

Las frases de arriba deberían ser:
¡Dime *cuándo* tengo que cambiar...!
y
¡Avísame *cuándo* tengo que cambiar...!
si quieren decir: Wann/In welchem Moment?

¡Avísame *cuando* tenga que cambiar/cambie ...!
(... al bajarme...)

Oder?


----------



## DanielaKlein

AH suena razonable ¿un hispanohablante puede confirmarlo?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## baufred

DanielaKlein said:


> Avísame cuando tengamos que cambiar el idioma" sería más correcto.



... como alternativa - una expresión muy coloquial - viene del mundo de la comunicación telefónica:

*Dame un toque cuando tengamos que cambiar el idioma.
*
Info: http://www.italki.com/question/255764

.... pero ¡ojo! p. ej. en Mejico tiene doble sentido 

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Peterdg

Daniela:

En el ejemplo de Kayokid, las dos opciones son correctas.

Con el subjuntivo, indicas en qué momento tiene que decírtelo; con el indicativo pides información.

Si dices: "Dime cuándo tengo que bajar", la respuesta del chófer puede ser: "tienes que bajar en la tercera parada".
Si dices: "Dime cuando tenga que bajar", el chófer sólo te informará en el momento de bajar.


----------



## anipo

De acuerdo con Kayokid y Peterdg.

La frase original de Daniela hablaba de cuando en el sentido de _sobald_. Por lo tanto el subjuntivo es lo requerido en este caso.
Como bien dice Peterdg, la información será dada en el momento en que haya que hacer lo que enuncia la frase.
 En el ejemplo de Daniela cuando haya que cambiar de idioma. 
Saludos.


----------



## soplamocos

¿El imperativo en 2da sg. de _sagen_ es _sag _o _sage_? ¿o ambas son correctas? ¿hay alguna diferencia de registro?


----------



## Alemanita

Hola Soplamocos:

Ambas son válidas.
Aquí el enlace al Duden, bastante abajo en la página tenés la conjugación.
sagen
Depende de cada uno o de la variante de alemán que habla. Yo diría que en la lengua hablada se usa más la forma 'sag', pero de ninguna manera es incorrecto escribirlo también así.
A mí personalmente se me ocurren dos ocasiones en las cuales uso una o la otra forma.
En una expresión de asombro o sorpresa: "Also sage mal!" (~¡Vaya! ¡Increíble! ) O en la expresión fija "sage und schreibe" ~ 'créase o no'.
En un contexto de exhortación: "Sag mir bald Bescheid, ob du kommst." "Sag doch mal was!"

Espero haberte ayudado.
Saludos.-


----------



## soplamocos

Alemanita said:


> Hola Soplamocos:
> 
> Ambas son válidas.
> Aquí el enlace al Duden, bastante abajo en la página tenés la conjugación.
> sagen
> Depende de cada uno o de la variante de alemán que habla. Yo diría que en la lengua hablada se usa más la forma 'sag', pero de ninguna manera es incorrecto escribirlo también así.
> A mí personalmente se me ocurren dos ocasiones en las cuales uso una o la otra forma.
> En una expresión de asombro o sorpresa: "Also sage mal!" (~¡Vaya! ¡Increíble! ) O en la expresión fija "sage und schreibe" ~ 'créase o no'.
> En un contexto de exhortación: "Sag mir bald Bescheid, ob du kommst." "Sag doch mal was!"
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado.
> Saludos.-


Sí, muchas gracias. En un par de textos escritos encontré "sag" y al revisar la conjugación en dos páginas solo encontraba "sage", por eso la duda.


----------



## anahiseri

Daniela, lo has pensado bien, la primera frase no tiene el sentido que quieres darle.. 
Además, debes escribir *cuándo. *
La segunda con el verbo "avisar " (bescheid sagen) es perfecta.


----------



## anahiseri

Para que se entienda mejor:
Dime *cuándo* *hay* que hacer la comida. --  Hay que hacerla a la una.
Dime *cuando haya* que hacer la comida. - - - - - - -       - - - - -   - - - - - - ¡a hacer la comida, vamos!


----------



## Alemanita

Hola anahiseri: 
La consulta de Daniela fue del año 2015 y esperemos que haya quedado satisfecha con las respuestas de aquel entonces. De todas maneras, tus aclaraciones seguramente serán muy útiles para futuros foreros
Cuídate en estos tiempos recios..-


----------

